# Pflege der Neoprenwathose



## bladerrunner112 (10. November 2004)

Hallo !
Da ich seid einer Woche stolzer Besitzer eines BB bin,Frage ich mich wie ihr eure Neoprenwathose pflegt,und muß das eigentlich sein? Und was macht ihr mit eurem BB Komplett die Luft raus und sauber wieder verpacken?Ich Lasse es halb Aufgeblasen in der Garage hoffe das schadet dem BB nicht.Bin mal gespannt auf eure Antworten. #6 

mfg Bladerunnner112 #h  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. November 2004)

*AW: Pflege der Neoprenwathose*

...moin Bladerunner

Die Wathose wird in der Form gepflegt, dass ich Sie nach dem Fischen in der Dusche abspüle und dann dort auch abtrocknen lasse. Mehr eigentlich nicht   
Mein BB behält meist zwei Drittel der Luft drin und hängt dann an der Wand. Also ähnlich wie bei Dir.

Wüsste auch nicht, was man in Punkto Pflege noch mehr machen könnte  #c 
aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemnad ein paar gute Ideen  #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. November 2004)

*AW: Pflege der Neoprenwathose*

Halb aufgeblasen ist OK ... ansonsten dunkel, trocken und bei normalen Kellertemperaturen lagern (8-14°)
Säubern nur mit klarem Süsswasser, niemals mit Reinignungsmittel ans BB gehen !!!


----------



## Medo (10. November 2004)

*AW: Pflege der Neoprenwathose*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...moin Bladerunner
> 
> Die Wathose wird in der Form gepflegt, dass ich Sie nach dem Fischen in der Dusche abspüle und dann dort auch abtrocknen lasse. Mehr eigentlich nicht
> Mein BB behält meist zwei Drittel der Luft drin und hängt dann an der Wand. Also ähnlich wie bei Dir.
> ...


so sollte es reichen, denke ich auch mal .....

allerdingens denkt der eine oder andere vielleicht, dass ich bei meiner scierra auch von innen gereinigt habe und deshalb immer diese ablauflöcher brauchte:c


----------



## Bondex (11. November 2004)

*AW: Pflege der Neoprenwathose*

Also ich hänge mein Boot mit offenem Ventil an einen Haken im Keller an die Wand. Dann bleibt es trocken und sauber. Zum Aufhängen nutze ich einen der Haltegriffe, die am Boot befestigt sind, somit kann es auch nicht kaputreißen. Die Waathose wird in der Dusche aufgehängt und mit lauwarmen Wasser abgespült. (Dem BB schadet eine solche Behandlung auch nicht.) Anschließend einfach umgekehrt in einen Stiefelhalter an der Wand aufhängen, dort trocknet sie gut und es kommt kein Staub hinein. #6


----------



## MeFoMan (11. November 2004)

*AW: Pflege der Neoprenwathose*

Als ich mir mein BB zugelegt habe, hatte ich die selben Fragen und Mike & Co haben mir die o.g. Tipps auch gegeben. Alles bestens.

Aber: Ich hänge meine Wathose nach dem Abspülen immer auf einen Kleiderbügel bzw. Wathosen-Halter. Dann bekommt das Neopren keine "Falten" bzw. Knicke


----------



## bladerrunner112 (11. November 2004)

*AW: Pflege der Neoprenwathose*

Danke euch! und wie sieht das mit dem Schlauch aus im BB sollte der mal hinüber sein wo bekommt man einen Neuen Schlauch?
Danke 
Bladerunner112


----------



## MeFoMan (11. November 2004)

*AW: Pflege der Neoprenwathose*

Neue Schläuche bekommst du über deinen Gerätehändler. Außerdem gab es hier auch schon diverse Diskussionen zu dem Thema (Suchemaschine... #h ).

Kleinere Löcher und risse kannst du prima mit "Plantschbecken-Kleber" aus dem Baumarkt reparieren. Die teure Variante heißt "Aquasure" - ich kann aber nicht behaupten, dass das teure Zeug besser hält. Mein Baumarkt-Kleber hält 100%ig. 

--> Mir hat vor 2 Jahren ein 98 Zander seine Zähne ins Boot geschlagen. Dabei hat er 3 Winkelhaken mit einer Kantenlänge von ca. 2 x 2 mm hinterlassen. Die Löcher habe ich mit dem Plantschbecken-Kleber behandelt (bestreichen, trocknen lassen, noch mal bestreichen, wieder trocknen lassen und weil es so schön war; noch mal bestreichen und wieder trocknen lassen.

Vorteil von Aquasure bzw. den Plantschbeckenklebern ist, dass die Klebestellen elastisch sind!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. November 2004)

*AW: Pflege der Neoprenwathose*

Dann lieber doch für 10,- Euronen einen Ersatzschlauch, bevor ich mein Leben auf der Ostsee einem geklebten Schlauch überantworte  #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. November 2004)

*AW: Pflege der Neoprenwathose*

Also meine Watbüx und mein BB erhalten auch immer nach dem Einsatz eine lauwarme Dusche. Schaden tut es nicht. Anschließend hänge ich die Watbüx im Keller auf, ebenso das BB, das dann locker aufgeblasen bleibt. Schade nur, daß meine Watbüxen trotzdem nie länger als zwei Jahre halten. Und so viel angeln tue ich auch wieder nicht. Jetzt habe ich mir eine Watbüx ohne Nähte im Schritt zugelegt. Na mal schaun.


----------



## MeFoMan (12. November 2004)

*AW: Pflege der Neoprenwathose*

@Dorschdiggler
Ersatzschläuche für 10 EUR??? Sach' - wo jibbät die ;+   :l


----------

